# NYC Herf 3.0



## TMoneYNYY

Well, the first two have been very, very fun and successful herfs, so, why not a 3rd?!?!?! I'm thinkin' it should be sometime in mid-late May (so some new gorillas can make it). We can still go to Merchant's, and then head to Carnegie Club (or the other way around). :bl 

Any takers?


----------



## Dux

TMoneYNYY said:


> Well, the first two have been very, very fun and successful herfs, so, why not a 3rd?!?!?! I'm thinkin' it should be sometime in mid-late May (so some new gorillas can make it). We can still go to Merchant's, and then head to Carnegie Club (or the other way around). :bl
> 
> Any takers?


I think we should do a friday night Herf at the Carnegie Club.. I had enough merchants


----------



## Seanohue

As I'm sure you're aware, I will most likely be attending


----------



## schnell987

Would love to join you guys this time around.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

schnell987 said:


> Would love to join you guys this time around.


The more, the... more smoke!!!!!:tu


----------



## The Mum

I'm new to this club but I would like to go. I'll be at the Carnegie Club tomorrow for a smoke & a drink after visiting Davidoff's on Madison Ave for an Oliva event.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

The Mum said:


> I'm new to this club but I would like to go. I'll be at the Carnegie Club tomorrow for a smoke & a drink after visiting Davidoff's on Madison Ave for an Oliva event.


No previous requirements here, just show up an be prepared to smoke!!!!!


----------



## alarmguy1

I'm with Dux on the change of place to go. Count me in.

Alarmguy1


----------



## MeNimbus

I am always interested. Please let me know the date in advance and I'll walk on by  

Kool Kevin(schnell) is going to make it to the NYC Herf too? :tu

What happened to the pics for NYC 2.0 Tanner?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

WORD UP!!!!!!!!!!! More people, more fun! Paul, I'm still thinkin' about that beautiful "rack." The view was impecable!


----------



## Dux

Just a heads up....

The weekend of May 19th will not work for me  
I will be at Mob Herf :tu from the 17th till the 20th 

Dux/Doug


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> Just a heads up....
> 
> The weekend of May 19th will not work for me
> I will be at Mob Herf :tu from the 17th till the 20th
> 
> Dux/Doug


BASTAGE!!!!!


----------



## nismo350z

Dux said:


> Just a heads up....
> 
> The weekend of May 19th will not work for me
> I will be at Mob Herf :tu from the 17th till the 20th
> 
> Dux/Doug


Just means it needs to be even earlier their tmoney&dux! I missed the last one due to me boss but their is no absolutely no way i am missing this one! The only thing I'll need is the NYC Subway For dummies instructions again!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

nismo350z said:


> Just means it needs to be even earlier their tmoney&dux! I missed the last one due to me boss but their is no absolutely no way i am missing this one! The only thing I'll need is the NYC Subway For dummies instructions again!


Hahahaha, well, it has to be the end of May, then... Seanohue is gonna make this, and that's the only time he can.


----------



## alarmguy1

TMoneYNYY said:


> WORD UP!!!!!!!!!!! More people, more fun! Paul, I'm still thinkin' about that beautiful "rack." The view was impecable!


Then besides and new place to hang out we will just have to find a new rack

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

alarmguy1 said:


> Then besides and new place to hang out we will just have to find a new rack
> 
> Alarmguy1


The ladies at Carnegie light your cigars for you!!!!:tu


----------



## schnell987

Jian,
Looking forward to herfing with you again!:tu


----------



## BigGreg

IM IN NO MATTER WHAT. You can Put me down, Ill be there I dont care if I have to quit one of my jobs for it!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

BigGreg said:


> IM IN NO MATTER WHAT. You can Put me down, Ill be there I dont care if I have to quit one of my jobs for it!


Looks like we got quite a group herfin'!


----------



## BigGreg

Yeah gonna be a blast. A friday late in may sounds perfect.


----------



## Seanohue

TMoneYNYY said:


> Looks like we got quite a group herfin'!


I draw crowds Tanner :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

So... looks like 3.0 should start getting dates together. How's Saturday, May 26th for everyone?


----------



## schnell987

5/26 looks good! :tu :ss


----------



## alarmguy1

TMoneYNYY said:


> So... looks like 3.0 should start getting dates together. How's Saturday, May 26th for everyone?


I think that is Memorial Day weekend. Alot of people may be going away.

Alarmguy1


----------



## nismo350z

What date are we looking at guys? Need to tell the boss in order to get the whole day off, cause its going to be a whole day event! at least for me!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Hmm... Paul says May 26th is Mem. Day Weekend, so does anyone have any suggestions?!?!?!


----------



## Dux

TMoneYNYY said:


> Hmm... Paul says May 26th is Mem. Day Weekend, so does anyone have any suggestions?!?!?!


May 11th or 12th? thats about a month away


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> May 11th or 12th? thats about a month away


Sounds good to me...


----------



## nismo350z

Either one is good by me, just need a certaity on the date.


----------



## alarmguy1

Dux said:


> May 11th or 12th? thats about a month away


Perfect.

Are we going to the place that the hotties clip our stogie's?

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux

11th or 12th? whats better 

Things to keep in mind 

You will need to pay $10 to smoke your own cigars (cigar tax) 
or you can buy one of theirs to cover the cigar tax you are then free to smoke your own cigars. 

There will probably be a 2 drink minimum on Friday night for the Live jazz band 

Carnegie Opens at 4:30pm on Friday nights.



Friday will probably be better since Saturday nights will run $30 bucks each for the entertainment...
Plus a 2 drink min


----------



## BigGreg

may 11th sounds like a good friday night to me! Im in, now to let the gilrfriend know!


----------



## Seanohue

I could only do the 12th.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Seanohue said:


> I could only do the 12th.


SINATRA NIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Dux

Seanohue said:


> I could only do the 12th.


Either day works for me so I will let everyone work it out...


----------



## Seanohue

TMoneYNYY said:


> SINATRA NIGHT!!!!!


:tu nice


----------



## nismo350z

either one is looking good looks like a nice place to go looking foward to it:tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Hmmm... this should be good... I'm not a fan of the cover, though.

Doug if it's a Friday, we should go to Merchant's unless you REALLY don't want to go...


----------



## nismo350z

TMoneYNYY said:


> Hmmm... this should be good... I'm not a fan of the cover, though.


agreed but up for anything.


----------



## schnell987

I can do either day...your call guys!


----------



## Dux

TMoneYNYY said:


> Hmmm... this should be good... I'm not a fan of the cover, though.
> 
> Doug if it's a Friday, we should go to Merchant's unless you REALLY don't want to go...


Had enough of merchants... going to try something new


----------



## nismo350z

bump for a date:tu


----------



## nismo350z

*Whitsles while leaning back and forth* anyone got a date in mind? eh?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I think the 12th is what we settled on.


----------



## nismo350z

In that case sounds good As we get closer i will ask for time and everything. We decide on what place eh?


----------



## Dux

TMoneYNYY said:


> I think the 12th is what we settled on.


The 12th @ Carnegie ????


----------



## SgtStriker

I'm supposed to work on the 12th but I may be able to get off. I won't know until about a week before the 12th. If I can get the time off, count me in.


----------



## stevieray

HMMM..I might be able to make the 12th. Have you guys decided where the herf will be?


----------



## Seanohue

stevieray said:


> HMMM..I might be able to make the 12th. Have you guys decided where the herf will be?





Dux said:


> The 12th @ Carnegie ????


:tu


----------



## Dux

stevieray said:


> HMMM..I might be able to make the 12th. Have you guys decided where the herf will be?


Nice!!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I really hope I can still make this.


----------



## Dux

Not 100% sure I can still make this. Turns out I might be away that weekend for Mothers day  I will keep you all posted 

Doug/Dux


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> Not 100% sure I can still make this. Turns out I might be away that weekend for Mothers day  I will keep you all posted
> 
> Doug/Dux


Yea, I wouldn't mind pushing this back a tad.


----------



## Seanohue

Well I can do this either the current weekend we have planned (19th) or possibly memorial weekend, after that, I can't do a thing till July.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Seanohue said:


> Well I can do this either the current weekend we have planned (19th) or possibly memorial weekend, after that, I can't do a thing till July.


Actually, I believe it's the 12th right now... a bit early for me.


----------



## Dux

Im all for pushing the date back, or we can just do a NYC Herf 4.0 :tu


----------



## nismo350z

well how does the 19th look for everybody?


----------



## Seanohue

nismo350z said:


> well how does the 19th look for everybody?


Not good at all. 19th is also the MMH herf so everyone is going to be at that. And of course I will be missing MMH because I already have something to do on that day. (I meant to write 12th in my above post)


----------



## nismo350z

Like to try and get where everyone else is at Put your name under the category

Keep it at the 12th
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Move it to the 19th
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Move it even further (enter date)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Don't care can do any day really
1. nismo350z
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## MeNimbus

I believe I can make the 19th. Please let me know if there is a dress code. :ss

Mother's Day is May 13th 2007.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

MeNimbus said:


> Please let me know if there is a dress code. :ss


:tu :tu :tu :tu


----------



## Dux

Keep it at the 12th
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Move it to the 19th
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Move it even further (enter date)
1. Dux* I can do May 25th or the 26th 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Don't care can do any day really
1. nismo350z
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


I still Might be able to make the 12th im just not 100% sure yet


----------



## Seanohue

Keep it at the 12th
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Move it to the 19th
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Move it even further (enter date)
1. Dux* I can do May 25th or the 26th 
2. Seanohue can do what Duggeh suggested ^
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Don't care can do any day really
1. nismo350z
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Keep it at the 12th
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Move it to the 19th
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Move it even further (enter date)
1. Dux* I can do May 25th or the 26th 
2. Seanohue can do what Duggeh suggested ^
3. TMoneYNYY (My head hurts)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Don't care can do any day really
1. nismo350z
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## schnell987

TMoneYNYY said:


> Keep it at the 12th
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> Move it to the 19th
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> Move it even further (enter date)
> 1. Dux* I can do May 25th or the 26th
> 2. Seanohue can do what Duggeh suggested ^
> 3. TMoneYNYY (My head hurts)
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> Don't care can do any day really
> 1. nismo350z
> 2. Schnell987 - any date is fine so far
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.


Schnell987 - any date is fine so far


----------



## alarmguy1

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Move it to the 19th
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
Move it even further (enter date)
1. Dux* I can do May 25th or the 26th 
2. Seanohue can do what Duggeh suggested ^
3. TMoneYNYY (My head hurts)
4. Alarmguy1 June 1, May 26th is Memorial Day Weekend NG
5.
6.
7.
8.
Don't care can do any day really
1. nismo350z
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8


----------



## nismo350z

how does June 1rst work for dux, tmoney, menimbus, schnell987, seanohue, sgtstriker stevieray and whoever else i might of left out?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Looks good to me!


----------



## alarmguy1

June 1 is a go.

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux

nismo350z said:


> how does June 1rst work for dux, tmoney, menimbus, schnell987, seanohue, sgtstriker stevieray and whoever else i might of left out?


June 1st works


----------



## Seanohue

I dunno, that's REALLY close to graduation. I'm pretty sure I will have to do something that day.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Seanohue said:


> I dunno, that's REALLY close to graduation. I'm pretty sure I will have to do something that day.


Lies... all lies!


----------



## stevieray

I wont be able to do June 1st. I'll catch you guys on the next one


----------



## Seanohue

I also can't do this the weekend of the 25th. Sorry guys, maybe some other time  I'm booked for June too so it'll have to be in July.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Seanohue said:


> I also can't do this the weekend of the 25th. Sorry guys, maybe some other time  I'm booked for June too so it'll have to be in July.


You KNOW we'll have to do it then!


----------



## schnell987

June 1st works for me. :ss


----------



## Dux

July is a bit far out there... If anything we can plan 4.0 for July and Have 3.0 June 1st.. 

Dux


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> July is a bit far out there... If anything we can plan 4.0 for July and Have 3.0 June 1st..
> 
> Dux


I'm gonna have to agree... May is not great for me, and June is better.


----------



## alarmguy1

We should just plan a monthly herf of like the last Friday of every month.

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

alarmguy1 said:


> We should just plan a monthly herf of like the last Friday of every month.
> 
> Alarmguy1


This sounds like a good call right here...


----------



## nismo350z

so it looks like were defintley set in stone june 1rst at ??????? carnegie i guees?


----------



## The Mum

nismo350z said:


> so it looks like were defintley set in stone june 1rst at ??????? carnegie i guees?


Perhaps, in the future, we can plan on a Thursday night herf. Might work better for those of us that need to be home for the weekend?


----------



## alarmguy1

The Mum said:


> Perhaps, in the future, we can plan on a Thursday night herf. Might work better for those of us that need to be home for the weekend?


Who wnats to be home for the weekend. Isn't that why we plan for a Friday night. Better if we start on a Friday and end it on a Sunday.

Alarmguy1


----------



## nismo350z

so it looks like its official, june 1rst. Now @ where?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

nismo350z said:


> so it looks like its official, june 1rst. Now @ where?


Probably Carnegie... they don't have that much of a cover on Fridays.


----------



## nismo350z

nice sounds like a plan


----------



## SgtStriker

I'm working on June 1st, but I'm going to see if I can finagle a day off. I'm very interested in attending, just have to see how the work schedule looks.


----------



## joshua-cr

I'd like to go to these sometime but I work nights during the week so Friday won't work out. I've haven't met anyone from this board yet! Though I haven't been posting a whole lot lately either.


----------



## Dux

Are we still on for June 1st? Lets get a list together 

1. Dux/Doug


----------



## TMoneYNYY

At the moment, I don't know if I can make it. I'd love to go, but if I can, I will.


----------



## nismo350z

1. Dux/Doug
2. nismo350z/Kyle


----------



## alarmguy1

1. Dux/Doug
2. nismo350z/Kyle
3. Alarmguy1/Paul


----------



## MeNimbus

I was invited to my friends' bachelor party on June 1st. Please let me know if the date changes. I would like to herf with Tanner, Doug, Kevin and all the new faces. :ss 

Kyle. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## schnell987

MeNimbus said:


> I was invited to my friends' bachelor party on June 1st. Please let me know if the date changes. I would like to herf with Tanner, Doug, Kevin and all the new faces. :ss
> 
> Kyle. Thank you for the reminder.


We could move the herf to the bachelor party! Your friend won't mind!?!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

MeNimbus said:


> I was invited to my friends' bachelor party on June 1st. Please let me know if the date changes. I would like to herf with Tanner, Doug, Kevin and all the new faces. :ss
> 
> Kyle. Thank you for the reminder.


Jian, you KNOW we gotta get another one together... _*MMCLMM!!!!!*_


----------



## MeNimbus

Personally, I would rather hang out with 4-5 guys than 20 guys (sausage party!:BS :hn )


----------



## Malik23

I'll do my best but no guarantees.


----------



## MeNimbus

How are you feeling Pete? I hope you are making a full recovery. Feel better. :tu


----------



## Dux

alarmguy1 said:


> 1. Dux/Doug
> 2. nismo350z/Kyle
> 3. Alarmguy1/Paul


Anyone else???

If the 1st is a problem we could move the day up a week June 8th??


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> Anyone else???
> 
> If the 1st is a problem we could move the day up a week June 8th??


I'm gonna push for that date, rather than the 1st.


----------



## nismo350z

please let me know soon, i already requested off the first and i can change it but i need to know like let me think..... now!


----------



## Dux

nismo350z said:


> please let me know soon, i already requested off the first and i can change it but i need to know like let me think..... now!


I Agree lets get a plan together :tu

So far we only have 3 people for June 1st

1. Dux/Doug
2. nismo350z/Kyle
3. Alarmguy1/Paul

If its only going to be the 3 of us we might want to check out http://www.barandbooks.cz/ on Hudson street
or the Carnegie Club still works for me


----------



## alarmguy1

Dux said:


> I Agree lets get a plan together :tu
> 
> So far we only have 3 people for June 1st
> 
> 1. Dux/Doug
> 2. nismo350z/Kyle
> 3. Alarmguy1/Paul
> 
> If its only going to be the 3 of us we might want to check out http://www.barandbooks.cz/ on Hudson street
> or the Carnegie Club still works for me


8th is no good for me. Bar and Books looks good to me. Are we going to the one in Praque?

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux

Headed to the Docs today, I've had a bad sore throat for the last few days.
I was hoping it was going to pass but it just keeps getting worse.

Hopefully the Doc can fix me before the fist but I'm not sure thats going to happen. 

Id be happy to host a Herf @ my house sometime in June to make up for bailing.

smoking cigars and sore throats just don't mix. 

Doug/Dux


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I hope it gets better, Doug. I know the feelin', and it simply not worth it. I'm probably gonna have to pass on this one because of my shoulder and the Dr.'s appointments that go along with it. Hope you all have a kick-a$$ time!:tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

This needs revival... who's in?


----------



## alarmguy1

TMoneYNYY said:


> This needs revival... who's in?


You mean for 3.1 Count me in.

Alarmguy1


----------



## schnell987

3.1 sounds great if the date is right.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Let's start gettin' some dates down.


----------



## hova45

I am a newb to the forum but I would be down for a herf, never been to carnegie hall before an it sounds like a cigar smokers paradise. I have been to quite a few merchants though. 

Ps- that is if it is okay with you guys


----------



## TMoneYNYY

hova45 said:


> I am a newb to the forum but I would be down for a herf, never been to carnegie hall before an it sounds like a cigar smokers paradise. I have been to quite a few merchants though.
> 
> Ps- that is if it is okay with you guys


Three things... 1.) Carnegie Club is nice, but it ain't no Carnegie Hall!!!!!!!!

2.) Merchant's is nice, too... http://merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php

3.) Welcome aboard!


----------



## hova45

I am such a newb... carnegie hall what was I thinking... I was wandering if anyone has been to the cigar lounge next to Peter Lugars (wiliamsburgh location) I heard the place is nice but it kind of sucks because they were banned from having indoor smoking. I heard they have a great collection of ports and other spirits and good cigars of there company, really storefront brands.


----------



## hova45

What are the dates where everyone is available.


----------



## Golfman

I'm down...count me in!

just let me know a time and a date!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Golfman said:


> I'm down...count me in!
> 
> just let me know a time and a date!


Welcome aboard!

Sometime after July 4th, anyone?


----------



## alarmguy1

TMoneYNYY said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Sometime after July 4th, anyone?


7/13 good
7/20 good
7/27 good
8/03 good
8/10 good
8/17 no good will be playing with Mickey Mouse
8/24 still with the Mouse
8/31 Italy for 2 weeks playing with the Italian ladies

Alarmguy1


----------



## hova45

7/13 looks good to me I was hoping to hang before that but I guess I can wait unless a few of you guys will be around before we have a huge herf but so far 7/13 looks good to me


----------



## hova45

Alarmguy my father is in italy right now he has a house in Salerno, where do you when you visit Italy.


----------



## Dux

Fridays work best for me


----------



## hova45

Dux said:


> Fridays work best for me


Fridays are best, after a long week I would think that everyone would want to do the herf on a friday. Any suggestionso


----------



## hova45

So Far I think July 13 is one of the best days.... Unless a few of you guys want to have a small herf before July 4th


----------



## Golfman

hova45 said:


> So Far I think July 13 is one of the best days.... Unless a few of you guys want to have a small herf before July 4th


July 13th works for me!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

July One-Three looks good to me... Hova, I might be in NY this weekend... care to head to BR or Davidoff?


----------



## alarmguy1

hova45 said:


> Alarmguy my father is in italy right now he has a house in Salerno, where do you when you visit Italy.


I bought a house in 2001 in Polignano a Mare which is about 30 minutes south of Bari on the Adriatic side. My brother moved there 10 years ago; so thats how I wound up there.

Alarmguy1


----------



## hova45

alarmguy1 said:


> I bought a house in 2001 in Polignano a Mare which is about 30 minutes south of Bari on the Adriatic side. My brother moved there 10 years ago; so thats how I wound up there.
> 
> Alarmguy1


Dam it sounds beautiful, did I mention that my fathers house was bulit in the 1500's lol he bought it and renovated it. It is beautiful in italy and the poeple are awesome and the women are gorgeous it just takes some getting use to he hair in the underarms...lol


----------



## hova45

TMoneYNYY said:


> July One-Three looks good to me... Hova, I might be in NY this weekend... care to head to BR or Davidoff?


Sure, let me know time and place to meet ill pm you my celly number.


----------



## Dux

TMoneYNYY said:


> July One-Three looks good to me... Hova, I might be in NY this weekend... care to head to BR or Davidoff?


Depending on when and where I might join you guys


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> Depending on when and where I might join you guys


Sounds like a mini-herf is a brewin'!


----------



## nismo350z

hopefully i will be able to make the 13th but i think im going on vacation that week. I will let you guys know as soon as i get the details of what I'm doing.


----------



## alarmguy1

July 13th works for me. Where are we going?

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

alarmguy1 said:


> July 13th works for me. Where are we going?
> 
> Alarmguy1


Good question... I like Merchant's... they know us there, and we could get another private room. Unless DOUG has something to say...


----------



## alarmguy1

TMoneYNYY said:


> Good question... I like Merchant's... they know us there, and we could get another private room. Unless DOUG has something to say...


Merchants
Carnegie Club
Club Mac
Larry Flynt's NYC Hustler Club Buddies, Booze, Boli's and Babes:tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## hova45

All those places sound really good, wow babes:hn lol well I like merchants and I saw a pic of carnegie, I would go with merchants though is awesome. But I guess what everyone agrees on is where we will go.


----------



## alarmguy1

Ut Oh I hear Doug knocking. "No more Merchants" :r

Alarmguy1


----------



## nismo350z

alarmguy1 said:


> Ut Oh I hear Doug knocking. "No more Merchants" :r
> 
> Alarmguy1


 :tpd::r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

alarmguy1 said:


> Ut Oh I hear Doug knocking. "No more Merchants" :r
> 
> Alarmguy1


:tg Merchant's is nice!!!!!

Oh well... Carnegie it is, I guess.


----------



## hova45

so do we have the 13th of july at carnegie?????


----------



## Dux

alarmguy1 said:


> Ut Oh I hear Doug knocking. "No more Merchants" :r
> 
> Alarmguy1


Lol Merchants is fine with me, I'm gonna just go with the flow :tu

Tell me when and where and I will do my best to be there

Doug


----------



## hova45

Okay July 13th at merchants then


----------



## alarmguy1

hova45 said:


> Okay July 13th at merchants then


I'm in. p

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux

We need to be there @ or before 6 to get a good spot :tu
Anyone want to go a bit early and save us a spot?


----------



## hova45

I will get there a bit early thats no problem, what time is it that they open?


----------



## Dux

hova45 said:


> I will get there a bit early thats no problem, what time is it that they open?


The Cigar Bar opens at 6pm, they might open the doors around 5:45 or so 
I will try to be there @ 5:45 depending if I can get out of work early.

Doug


----------



## alarmguy1

I can't get there till between 7:00 - 7:30



Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> The Cigar Bar opens at 6pm, they might open the doors around 5:45 or so
> I will try to be there @ 5:45 depending if I can get out of work early.
> 
> Doug


Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!

And Paul... I might have to join you then, too!


----------



## alarmguy1

I would like to reserve the seat that faces the bar.:tu


----------



## hova45

I want the same seat as alarmguy


----------



## TMoneYNYY

hova45 said:


> I want the same seat as alarmguy


You can sit wherever you'd like... I just don't think Paul's gonna want you sttin' on his lap!!!!!!!!! There are actually two seats... but Paul and I have our names engraved in 'em!


----------



## hova45

well since you always running Late T it looks like that will be my new seat...hahahahahah:cb:ss:ss


----------



## hova45

oh and I guess that means you get to sit on his lappppppppp muahhhahahahahahha


----------



## MeNimbus

July 13th sounds like a fun time. Hopefully it will not be too hot, if so, everyone could wear shorts. I believe there is no dress code for Merchants.


----------



## hova45

MeNimbus said:


> July 13th sounds like a fun time. Hopefully it will not be too hot, if so, everyone could wear shorts. I believe there is no dress code for Merchants.


someone should call and find out about the dress code


----------



## TMoneYNYY

hova45 said:


> someone should call and find out about the dress code


It's not casual... wear classy shorts!


----------



## Dux

TMoneYNYY said:


> It's not casual... wear classy shorts!


Tanny These ok???

http://www.planetdan.net/pics/misc/gramma.jpg


----------



## alarmguy1

Dux said:


> Tanny These ok???
> 
> http://www.planetdan.net/pics/misc/gramma.jpg


That looks worse than a 10 cent cigar

Alarmguy1


----------



## hova45

DUX you are terrible


----------



## TMoneYNYY

hova45 said:


> DUX you are terrible


That's nothing... just get Skpye... you'll see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

What if anything r u guys doing between the 19th and 22nd of july. I should be there visiting some new fam and would like to hook up with some BOTL's


----------



## TMoneYNYY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> What if anything r u guys doing between the 19th and 22nd of july. I should be there visiting some new fam and would like to hook up with some BOTL's


I'll head up on a Saturday some time, if you care to herf... I'm usually there.


----------



## Kngof9ex

im in if its an open party, never been to a herf before


----------



## hova45

DETROITPHA357 said:


> What if anything r u guys doing between the 19th and 22nd of july. I should be there visiting some new fam and would like to hook up with some BOTL's


Your coming all the way from detroit we can always make time for a fellow BOTL from Detroit or anyone visiting NYC that is a fellow BOTL.


----------



## hova45

Kngof9ex said:


> im in if its an open party, never been to a herf before


Yes its open, also I like that Avatar you have.


----------



## Dux

DETROITPHA357 said:


> What if anything r u guys doing between the 19th and 22nd of july. I should be there visiting some new fam and would like to hook up with some BOTL's


I will probably be away that weekend, Heading to Boston for a family event.


----------



## Sir Winston

Is there room for a CS newbie? I haven't been to a herf in awhile.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Sir Winston said:


> Is there room for a CS newbie? I haven't been to a herf in awhile.


As long as you're in NY, and not SoCal!


----------



## alarmguy1

Kngof9ex said:


> im in if its an open party, never been to a herf before


Gee a new sucker; I mean new guy. Doesn't he have to pay the first 5 rounds? Only kidding. Anyone is welcome to join us. But you can't have my seat looking at the bar.

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

alarmguy1 said:


> Gee a new sucker; I mean new guy. Doesn't he have to pay the first 5 rounds? Only kidding. Anyone is welcome to join us. But you can't have my seat looking at the bar.
> 
> Alarmguy1


OUR seatS... thank you!


----------



## Kngof9ex

I guess ill just have to wear some comfortable shoes then:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Kngof9ex said:


> I guess ill just have to wear some comfortable shoes then:ss


At least you've done your homework!!!!!!!!!!:tu:bl


----------



## alarmguy1

Kngof9ex said:


> I guess ill just have to wear some comfortable shoes then:ss


Black socks over sneakers was the dress of the day for Herf 2.0

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Alright guys, we're gettin' close. Here's what's goin' down!!!!!:

Friday, July 13th at Merchant's East Cigar Bar at 6:00 p.m.

-Me
-Doug
-Paul
-Jian
-Seth
-Joey

-Now, everyone sound off who wants to come!


----------



## MeNimbus

I'm going to take it very easy and drink light beer and maybe soda:tg. I want to enjoy my experience instead of vomiting my way home like last time. :u u


----------



## TMoneYNYY

MeNimbus said:


> I'm going to take it very easy and drink light beer and maybe soda:tg. I want to enjoy my experience instead of vomiting my way home like last time. :u u


Sorry that happened, man! Don't forget about the heart-to-heart we had outside the room... I'll never forget your words of inspiration... "Dude... just, wow."

:tu


----------



## Kngof9ex

im in

Dan


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Kngof9ex said:


> im in
> 
> Dan


Welcome aboard!


----------



## WoppA

Can you bring your own cigars or must you buy them at this place, and is there a cover charge/ drink minimum? I may be able to go.


----------



## adsantos13

Hey guys...

Never attended a herf before as I am generally a lone smoker...the 13th is right before my finals week, but if I get a break from the books Id like to meet some fellow BOTL'S...

-Andre


----------



## hova45

The more the merrier


----------



## alarmguy1

WoppA said:


> Can you bring your own cigars or must you buy them at this place, and is there a cover charge/ drink minimum? I may be able to go.


No cover. Bring your own cigars. Don't remember about a minimum. Never had that problem.:al

Alarmguy1


----------



## slider9499

I am in for the 13th

Just a few comments/questions:

Merchants is NOT that big at all. The last time I was there it was like a Hip Hop Club and all the Snoop Dogs and Enimen's guys were hanging out. If we have 25-30 people it is gonna be VERY tight and most likely no one will be able to hear one another

That being said..

are any goodie bags, raffles, prizes going to be given away?


----------



## hova45

slider9499 said:


> I am in for the 13th
> 
> Just a few comments/questions:
> 
> Merchants is NOT that big at all. The last time I was there it was like a Hip Hop Club and all the Snoop Dogs and Enimen's guys were hanging out. If we have 25-30 people it is gonna be VERY tight and most likely no one will be able to hear one another
> 
> That being said..
> 
> are any goodie bags, raffles, prizes going to be given away?


Now I doubt there will be 25 - 30 of i figure at most 10-15, As for goodie bags or giveaways we don't do that but we do trade or just give cigars to each other its not required but thats what we do as BOTL'S


----------



## slider9499

hova45 said:


> Now I doubt there will be 25 - 30 of i figure at most 10-15, As for goodie bags or giveaways we don't do that but we do trade or just give cigars to each other its not required but thats what we do as BOTL'S


Cool

I'm in, may bring my wife if that is cool with u guys?


----------



## alarmguy1

:hn


slider9499 said:


> Cool
> 
> I'm in, may bring my wife if that is cool with u guys?


Wife.:hn Are you nuts? Most of us get out to get away from the wife. Besides then you won't be able to check out the hottie bar maid :tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

There's a 2-drink minimum, and that hip-hop crap doesn't start until around 11. Also, since we're gettin' in early, we might be able to get the private room.


----------



## WeekendSmoker

TMoneYNYY said:


> There's a 2-drink minimum, and that hip-hop crap doesn't start until around 11. Also, since we're gettin' in early, we might be able to get the private room.


any way I can join in?


----------



## alarmguy1

WeekendSmoker said:


> any way I can join in?


Show up all are welcome. :bl

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

WeekendSmoker said:


> any way I can join in?


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Kngof9ex

do I have the right place?








Merchants East
1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue


----------



## Dux

Kngof9ex said:


> do I have the right place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merchants East
> 1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
> Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue


Sounds Right to me

http://merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php

Dux/Doug


----------



## ColdCuts

Is this thing still on? If so, count me in. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

ColdCuts said:


> Is this thing still on? If so, count me in. :tu


:tpd: Me too!! :ss


----------



## stevieray

MeNimbus said:


> I'm going to take it very easy and drink light beer and maybe soda:tg. I want to enjoy my experience instead of *vomiting my way home *like last time. :u u


just curious......would that experience be from NYC 1.0 or 2.0?


----------



## Dux

ColdCuts said:


> Is this thing still on? If so, count me in. :tu


I think we are still on for the 13th 



Mr.Maduro said:


> :tpd: Me too!! :ss


Wow cool happy to hear you might make this one :tu


----------



## hova45

still on the 13 guys


----------



## alarmguy1

Still on :bl

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

stevieray said:


> just curious......would that experience be from NYC 1.0 or 2.0?


Jian didn't make 2.0... he may have puked on the way home from 1.0, but he held his $hit at Merchant's!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Can someone post the current list of confirmed attendees? I want to come prepared!!!


----------



## Dux

Please add your name to the List if you plan to attend 

thanks


1. Dux / Doug
2.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Please add your name to the List if you plan to attend 

thanks


1. Dux / Doug
2. Mr.Maduro / Patrick
3.


----------



## Kngof9ex

Mr.Maduro said:


> Please add your name to the List if you plan to attend
> 
> thanks
> 
> 1. Dux / Doug
> 2. Mr.Maduro / Patrick
> 3. Kngof9ex / Dan


----------



## alarmguy1

1. Dux / Doug
2. Mr.Maduro / Patrick
3. Kngof9ex / Dan
4. Alarmguy1 / Paul


----------



## TMoneYNYY

1. Dux / Doug
2. Mr.Maduro / Patrick
3. Kngof9ex / Dan
4. Alarmguy1 / Paul
5.) TMoneYNYY/Tanner


----------



## hova45

alarmguy1 said:


> 1. Dux / Doug
> 2. Mr.Maduro / Patrick
> 3. Kngof9ex / Dan
> 4. Alarmguy1 / Paul


5. Hova45/Joey


----------



## MeNimbus

1. Dux / Doug
2. Mr.Maduro / Patrick
3. Kngof9ex / Dan
4. Alarmguy1 / Paul
5. TMoneYNYY / Tanner
6. Hova45 / Joey
7. MeNimbus / Jian


----------



## Seanohue

1. Dux / Doug / DUGGEH
2. Mr.Maduro / Patrick
3. Kngof9ex / Dan
4. Alarmguy1 / Paul
5. TMoneYNYY / Tanner
6. Hova45 / Joey
7. MeNimbus / Jian

Can't make it this time around. Have fun guys :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Seanohue said:


> Can't make it this time around. Have fun guys :tu


Sorry to hear that, Sean! I'll be smokin' 2 in your name, though!!!!! (One for me, and... another for me!)


----------



## ColdCuts

1. Dux / Doug
2. Mr.Maduro / Patrick
3. Kngof9ex / Dan
4. Alarmguy1 / Paul
5. TMoneYNYY / Tanner
6. Hova45 / Joey
7. MeNimbus / Jian
8. ColdCuts / David


----------



## DETROITPHA357

hova45 said:


> Your coming all the way from detroit we can always make time for a fellow BOTL from Detroit or anyone visiting NYC that is a fellow BOTL.


Thx u hope2c u there.



Dux said:


> I will probably be away that weekend, Heading to Boston for a family event.






TMoneYNYY said:


> I'll head up on a Saturday some time, if you care to herf... I'm usually there.


Cool, let me know whats good for yalll


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kngof9ex said:


> im in if its an open party, never been to a herf before


Well this1could be a very nice1 4u. 
Special PM sent ta ya my Brother.:tu
By the way Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=92425 Temp thread jack (only cause i really want to meet yall)


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Yeaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! Deeeeeeeeeeeetroit's coming!:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TMoneYNYY said:


> Yeaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! Deeeeeeeeeeeetroit's coming!:ss:ss:s


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nismo350z

guys i got the word in, I'm leaving for vacation on saterday so I'm good to go! Im their! better yet i have the whole day off! if anyone wants to meet up for pre-game, please PM me. I'm looking very foward to this day as this will also FINALLY be my first HERF!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

lets make it a good1.


----------



## hova45

I just found out i might not be able to make it I have to baby sit and well dont even ask......I am mad as hell


----------



## DETROITPHA357

hova45 said:


> I just found out i might not be able to make it *I have to baby *sit and well dont even ask......I am mad as hell


:r:bn


----------



## Kngof9ex

ok I know we are gonna goto merchants on the 20th is the 13th still on as well?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Kngof9ex said:


> ok I know we are gonna goto merchants on the 20th is the 13th still on as well?


I was assuming so.


----------



## nismo350z

This list is for the 13th i believe?

1. Dux / Doug
2. Mr.Maduro / Patrick
3. Kngof9ex / Dan
4. Alarmguy1 / Paul
5. TMoneYNYY / Tanner
6. nismo350z / Kyle
7. MeNimbus / Jian
8. ColdCuts / David


----------



## TMoneYNYY

nismo350z said:


> This list is for the 13th i believe?


Looks good to me! Hope I get rid of this virus first! Booker, you comin' to the 13th?


----------



## Kngof9ex

ok cool thanks guys see you on the 13th and 20th


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TMoneYNYY said:


> Looks good to me! Hope I get rid of this virus first! Booker, you comin' to the 13th?


Im not going to be there for the 13th.



Kngof9ex said:


> ok cool thanks guys see you on the 13th and 20th


will be nice to see ya.


----------



## hova45

sorry guys it sux i know I wont be there but it is unavoidable.


----------



## nismo350z

look foward to seeing u next time hova


----------



## nismo350z

nismo350z said:


> if anyone wants to meet up for pre-game, please PM me


:tpd:


----------



## Kngof9ex

oh i forgot to ask before but to clarify, the 13th is at 6mp and the 20th is noon? and i promise by next week i wont be so sloooooow at figuring out whats going on

Dan


----------



## schnell987

Count me in for the 13th, but I'll be in Ontario on the 20th.


----------



## MeNimbus

schnell987 said:


> Count me in for the 13th, but I'll be in Ontario on the 20th.


:tu Yay Kevin is coming too. I look forward to herfing with you again Kevin. :ss

I'm going fishing on the weekend of July 21st. Tanner are you planning on meeting Detroit during the weekday? if so, I am able to attend.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I was thinking a Saturday would be better...


----------



## alarmguy1

TMoneYNYY said:


> I was thinking a Saturday would be better...


Not :al

Alarmguy1


----------



## hova45

Well I cant wait to go to the next herf since I am stuck and can't make it


----------



## schnell987

MeNimbus said:


> :tu Yay Kevin is coming too. I look forward to herfing with you again Kevin. :ss
> 
> I'm going fishing on the weekend of July 21st. Tanner are you planning on meeting Detroit during the weekday? if so, I am able to attend.


Jian,
I'm looking forward to herf with you again, too! It's been too long. :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Anybody up for BR on Saturday, too? Joey... Seth... God?


----------



## hova45

Sorry tanner I am out for the count I have to take care of my little sister and my god daughter


----------



## TMoneYNYY

hova45 said:


> Sorry tanner I am out for the count I have to take care of my little sister and my god daughter


You mean they don't like to smoke?!?!?! :ss:tu


----------



## FriendlyFire

Do you have any plans for a mid week herf? Week ends are out for me,


----------



## ColdCuts

I pity the poor gorilla who reads 235 posts only to find out that in the end, all this thread says so far is that there will be a NYC herf Friday July 13th at Merchants East starting at 6:00 PM. Oh, and that Hova45 has to baby-sit that night. 

P.S. Unless someone slipped through the cracks, this is the confirmed list, correct? I'm looking forward to meeting you all! 

1. Dux / Doug
2. Mr.Maduro / Patrick
3. Kngof9ex / Dan
4. Alarmguy1 / Paul
5. TMoneYNYY / Tanner
6. nismo350z / Kyle
7. MeNimbus / Jian
8. ColdCuts / David


----------



## alarmguy1

ColdCuts said:


> I pity the poor gorilla who reads 235 posts only to find out that in the end, all this thread says so far is that there will be a NYC herf Friday July 13th at Merchants East starting at 6:00 PM. Oh, and that Hova45 has to baby-sit that night.
> 
> Or that 3.0 was supposed to be back in May and was cancelled and now it became revived for July.
> 
> Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

alarmguy1 said:


> Or that 3.0 was supposed to be back in May and was cancelled and now it became revived for July.
> 
> Alarmguy1


Or that Paul loves the "view" at Merchant's!:tu


----------



## ColdCuts

Jack said:


> Do you have any plans for a mid week herf? Week ends are out for me,


Jack, I think I speak for many gorillas when I say that I heartily encourage you to organize a NYC Weeknight Herf--but please do so by _starting a new thread!_ :r  This one has already wandered all over the jungle. 

I don't have a regular M-F, 9-5 schedule, so I might be able to attend a weeknighter. :tu


----------



## ColdCuts

alarmguy1 said:


> Or that 3.0 was supposed to be back in May and was cancelled and now it became revived for July.


True that.


----------



## alarmguy1

TMoneYNYY said:


> Or that Paul loves the "view" at Merchant's!:tu


Makes me want to go hunting for a nice looking rack. Oh wrong hunting.

Alarmguy1


----------



## alarmguy1

hova45 said:


> Sorry tanner I am out for the count I have to take care of my little sister and my god daughter


Sounds like an Italian thing.:r

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Two days left... get your cigars ready.


----------



## Kngof9ex

Ill be the guy in the polka dot suit..not really but how am i gonna know whos who, is there a code word or secret handshake?:ss


TMoneYNYY said:


> Two days left... get your cigars ready.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Kngof9ex said:


> Ill be the guy in the polka dot suit..not really but how am i gonna know whos who, is there a code word or secret handshake?:ss


Look at the previous threads, get familiar with the people involved. Either way, just walk around to people asking them, "Is this the Club Stogie herf?!?!?!?!" Make sure to yell it REALLY loud.


----------



## MeNimbus

Kngof9ex said:


> Ill be the guy in the polka dot suit..not really but how am i gonna know whos who, is there a code word or secret handshake?:ss


I found this on the NYC 1.0 Herf thread MUG SHOTS

Tanner
http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/5743/nycherf7np1.jpg

Doug
http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/5056/nycherf9ok5.jpg

Jian
http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/1246/nycherf15kl1.jpg

I hope they have the AC and Ventilation turned on because 1.0 was like a sauna.


----------



## alarmguy1

Kngof9ex said:


> Ill be the guy in the polka dot suit..not really but how am i gonna know whos who, is there a code word or secret handshake?:ss


I'll be smoking a cigar :ss

Look at TMOney his picture is his avatar.

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Whatever you do, STAY AWAY from the guy on the left!



:tu


----------



## boonedoggle

Looks like a blast. One of my life's missions is to finally herf with Tanner other than SKYPE! :r


----------



## Seanohue

boonedoggle said:


> Looks like a blast. One of my life's missions is to finally herf with Tanner other than SKYPE! :r


Hey man, booker is coming to NY next weekend and I could use another driver so we could go up there. :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Seanohue said:


> Hey man, booker is coming to NY next weekend and I could use another driver so we could go up there. :tu


DO IT! YOU CAN STAY AT MY PLACE!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I cant wait2get there.


----------



## hova45

alarmguy1 said:


> Sounds like an Italian thing.:r
> 
> Alarmguy1


alarmguy you know it my brother


----------



## nismo350z

so it looks like 10 people are going if i am not mistaken. Ready for a blast looking foward to meeting you all.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

nismo350z said:


> so it looks like 10 people are going if i am not mistaken. Ready for a blast looking foward to meeting you all.


I thought there was supposed to be more, but hey, that's still a good number. Can't wait 'till Friday. I'll get there as early as possible to try to get a private lounge area.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Just so everyone is 100% positive on the info, we'll be meeting tomorrow at 6 p.m. at Merchant's East. Please bring proper shoes, as I no longer want to walk around without socks. See you there!


----------



## MeNimbus

See you there tomorrow. :ss


----------



## Dux

TMoneYNYY said:


> Just so everyone is 100% positive on the info, we'll be meeting tomorrow at 6 p.m. at Merchant's East. Please bring proper shoes, as I no longer want to walk around without socks. See you there!


1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue

Packing the Traveldor tonight


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I guess I'll have my celebration smoke with for a good days work.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=93500


----------



## hova45

I just want you guys to know that I hate you:gn


----------



## MeNimbus

See you all in 11 hours! :mn :ss :al :tu


----------



## Kngof9ex

8 hrs 6 mins...is there a dress code at this place?


----------



## FriendlyFire

Yes, if your a guy don't wear a dress, Just joking 

Guys enjoy and have a great time................
Jack



Kngof9ex said:


> 8 hrs 6 mins...is there a *dress* code at this place?


----------



## Kngof9ex

so this is ok then?


----------



## Dux

Kngof9ex said:


> 8 hrs 6 mins...is there a dress code at this place?


Not really / I normally Just wear jeans and a button down 
Shoes rather than sneakers might be a good idea :tu


----------



## Dux

Kngof9ex said:


> so this is ok then?


maybe for Mom's Cigar shop in Yonkers


----------



## Kngof9ex

hmm...im at work shorts and sneakers...at least i have a polo shirt on hopefully i wont get denied entry cause i don t want to have to go buy pants and shoes today....


Dan


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Kngof9ex said:


> hmm...im at work shorts and sneakers...at least i have a polo shirt on hopefully i wont get denied entry cause i don t want to have to go buy pants and shoes today....
> 
> Dan


Don't worry about it. I'm sure you'll be fine with the Polo shirt.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

U guys have fun.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U guys have fun.


Fun will be had by all... and the week after!


----------



## Dux

Anyone showing up early to grab a room??


----------



## nismo350z

you guys will not believe it. I've been having a terrible week See

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=93084

and today i find out my grandmother is in the hospital my cousin has lou gehrig's disease on top of that i go to start my dads truck to go out and do some things before we go on vacation and it doesnt start... I will be unable to make it tonight AGAIN! i promise i will make the next one no matter what! have fun guys


----------



## Dux

nismo350z said:


> you guys will not believe it. I've been having a terrible week See
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=93084
> 
> and today i find out my grandmother is in the hospital my cousin has lou gehrig's disease on top of that i go to start my dads truck to go out and do some things before we go on vacation and it doesnt start... I will be unable to make it tonight AGAIN! i promise i will make the next one no matter what! have fun guys


No Worries Bro, Be safe and we will see you soon


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Not a problem, man... family takes priority over everything. Good luck, man, we'll see you at 4.0!


----------



## ColdCuts

MeNimbus said:


> Tanner
> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/5743/nycherf7np1.jpg
> 
> Doug
> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/5056/nycherf9ok5.jpg
> 
> Jian
> http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/1246/nycherf15kl1.jpg


No offense to you MeNimbus (Jian), but I was really hoping your avatar was a self-portrait. Oh well. :r

If you guys look at my Public Profile there's a small pic of me.


----------



## Dux

Leaving soon / I will try to be there before 6pm 
See you all soon

Doug/Dux

Better Pic of me

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1417/801259847_996caeb528_o.jpg


----------



## Kngof9ex

im outa work at 5:35, ill be there by 6ish


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TMoneYNYY said:


> Fun will be had by all... and the week after!


:tu:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Ok guys...........here are some pics....









the vision box opened (no flash)
















The group....
Kostar?, Coldcuts, Kngof9ex, Menimbus, TMoneYNYY, Dux, Alarmguy1, Mr.Maduro (in front)


----------



## Dux

3.0 Was a great success :tu 

It was great to meet new CS members for the first time and I look forward to many more future Herfs :cb

Thanks to everyone that made it!! For those that couldn't make it tonight, I look forward to meeting you at 4.0 

Doug/Dux


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Wow, 3.0 was a great time! I can't stress enough how generous my fellow BOTL's are, truly great people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait for 4.0, and Booker... see you a in a week!


----------



## alarmguy1

Should we start planning now for 4.0? ::ss

Great to get together with everyone.

And Doug I'm you you on this one. No more Merchant's :tu


Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux

alarmguy1 said:


> Should we start planning now for 4.0? ::ss
> 
> Great to get together with everyone.
> 
> And Doug I'm you you on this one. No more Merchant's :tu
> 
> Alarmguy1


I'm ready for 4.0 :tu


----------



## ColdCuts

So, how late did 3.0 go? Did you guys take the party anywhere else, like say, Larry Flynt's? o


----------



## Dux

ColdCuts said:


> So, how late did 3.0 go? Did you guys take the party anywhere else, like say, Larry Flynt's? o


I had to catch a 12:10Am Train Home  
I would have loved to stay out longer.....


----------



## alarmguy1

ColdCuts said:


> So, how late did 3.0 go? Did you guys take the party anywhere else, like say, Larry Flynt's? o


Everyone left to me anyway early. Next time brother it's Larry's place for a late nightcap. :al

Alarmguy1


----------



## Kngof9ex

im in just let me know, ill just take my own camera so i dont get yelled at..

Dan


alarmguy1 said:


> Everyone left to me anyway early. Next time brother it's Larry's place for a late nightcap. :al
> 
> Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Kngof9ex said:


> im in just let me know, ill just take my own camera so i dont get yelled at..
> 
> Dan


I still don't think that's a great idea!!!!!:tu


----------



## alarmguy1

TMoneYNYY said:


> I still don't think that's a great idea!!!!!:tu


The camera part or getting yelled at. 

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

alarmguy1 said:


> The camera part or getting yelled at.
> 
> Alarmguy1


BOTH!:tu


----------

